# DS #4522: The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks (Europe)



## Chanser (Dec 9, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5770^^


----------



## patz (Dec 9, 2009)

Dose it have AP? I didn't see it in info.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 9, 2009)

patz said:
			
		

> Dose it have ap?


I would have thought the answer to that is obvious. A more appropriate question would be 'Does it have _the same_ AP'?


----------



## Gagarin (Dec 9, 2009)

If it wasn't for my horse, I wouldn't have spent that year in college


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 9, 2009)

Ah! There are already 72 users here! Not again!!!


----------



## wolfman (Dec 9, 2009)

patz said:
			
		

> Dose it have AP? I didn't see it in info.


You can bet it has.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Dec 9, 2009)

i tried the rom with the crack but it seems the crack has some strange colours on the bottom like it isnt displayed proper or for what reason it is like that. then after pressing a button the game startup gets 'frozen' with the own rights of the company like more company's have because of their behave of rules. i think more of a project to get rid off, instead staying lonely with old glory what was for another reason why it was cool. how some wanna keep it parently nice like doing gardening work every year's seasons


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 9, 2009)

Would anyone really expect after the (U) release that this version wouldn't have an AP?


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Dec 9, 2009)

yes i think it hasnt things are getting better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ap is a bad misunderstanding you should call it no nonsense or something a companie with rights should have it not for a person in particular like a person isnt working like a antipiracy to me it sounds like politics arte going well and companies and people having not much to spend. but we have to do with it even on that point you keep growing


----------



## cosmiccow (Dec 9, 2009)

mooiweer said:
			
		

> yes i think it hasnt things are getting better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Probably it has no anti piracy until you want to control the train. Just like the US release.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Dec 9, 2009)

yes i think it hasnt things are getting better  ap is a bad misunderstanding you should call it no nonsense or something a companie with rights should have it not for a person in particular like a person isnt working like a antipiracy

what? 

Probably it has no anti piracy until you want to control the train. Just like the US release. 


reply to you above, to me it sounds like the command and conquer tiberian sun war sim like choosing the train control mission or the ufo zone mission are you so to like to describe your expectations in liberty? i need to reindex the terms like how long this still works is getting a real problem to suffer on like it isnt the way it should.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 9, 2009)

My favorite DS game of all time. Everyone should try it!


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Dec 9, 2009)

i give up on this one now and try streetfootball 2 it think its getting my favorite challenge to try it with another person and see if we can laugh once

btw. this zelda game looks more like everyone wants to show the rest a new game like: look what i play, so do you play a game?? yes its Legend of Zelda, Spirit Track!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here (handles the nds to neighbour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now you play IF YOU LIKE IT YOU CAN COPY IT, BEFORE THE FUTURE, THE STORE IS FAR AWAY AND EVERYONE'S DIGITAL GEARBOX HANDLES IT HAHAHA


----------



## Daviex (Dec 9, 2009)

Have Anti Piracy similar of USA ^^


----------



## Adr990 (Dec 9, 2009)

I did just beat the USA version.

Will there come any save converter?


----------



## Man18 (Dec 9, 2009)

they may have already patched it before release

if not i hope someone will try out the ap fix on this rom and let us know if it works

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=194409


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Dec 9, 2009)

the fix didnt work with m3dsreal


----------



## Neme (Dec 9, 2009)

mooiweer said:
			
		

> the fix didnt work with m3dsreal



Me too. Damn. Need a new fix for pal version


----------



## woffi63 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi all,

Normmatt PLEASE Help !!!
Need a new loader for Acekard - the Europe Version of Zelda not works (no TrainControl) - the same problems as the US Version.

Greets

Woffi


----------



## sergejaden (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi on all zelda fans

Please make a crack or s.o.-think PLEASE i can not make so what.
I love this game so much!!!


Thank from germany


----------



## Deepfreezer (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi guys,

doesn´t know how this helps, but i have made a patched game on the US release, that contains German instead of the ENGLISH texts, tested and fully works on my and my girlfrinds Cyclo DS with out any issues.

Because of the Board rules i´m not allowed to link directly to the rom, so i dont see how i can help on this.

If there is any way to share it with you all, let me know.

Greetz from Germany Deepfreezer


----------



## Yuan (Dec 9, 2009)

Why wasn't it released in Japan first?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 9, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Why wasn't it released in Japan first?



Holiday shopping season in America/Europe. I think it's different in Japan. And Zelda sells like hotcakes here (and Europe) just as much as it does in Japan.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 9, 2009)

sergejaden said:
			
		

> Hi on all zelda fans
> 
> Please make a crack or s.o.-think PLEASE i can not make so what.
> I love this game so much!!!
> ...



Download the USA dump, there's a crack for that one already.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 9, 2009)

This boxart is so much better looking than the US one.


----------



## r0llik (Dec 9, 2009)

Deepfreezer said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> doesn´t know how this helps, but i have made a patched game on the US release, that contains German instead of the ENGLISH texts, tested and fully works on my and my girlfrinds Cyclo DS with out any issues.
> 
> ...



you can tell us how to do it


----------



## Satangel (Dec 9, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> This boxart is so much better looking than the US one.



Yup, so true.
I remember I posted this box in the User Submitted News section, and like 30 people posted to tell how good this one was compared to the USA one.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 9, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Download the USA dump, there's a crack for that one already.



it dosn't work will all flashcarts so it's completely useless, i am still yet to find a fix for the cyclo ds.


----------



## Rayder (Dec 9, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Say what?   The USA version works fine on a CycloDS with the crack and 1meg save file found in another thread around here somewhere.....

Here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=194422&hl=


----------



## callmebob (Dec 9, 2009)

Also the patched US game works on CycloDS using the real time save option!


----------



## Adr990 (Dec 9, 2009)

Also with a  save file fix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I use both, save file and RTS (Cyclo)


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 9, 2009)

mooiweer said:
			
		

> yes i think it hasnt things are getting better  ap is a bad misunderstanding you should call it no nonsense or something a companie with rights should have it not for a person in particular like a person isnt working like a antipiracy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I smell a google translate... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Either this is translated by google or it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## scatman839 (Dec 9, 2009)

You're right, that made pretty much no sense.


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 9, 2009)

i think we could fix this by making everyone only speak english


----------



## patz (Dec 9, 2009)

Man, this is getting irritating how we still didn't get the official fix for M3 real.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 9, 2009)

Someone claims the game works fine with a R4i Revolution.

Btw, is there a custom firmware like AKAIO avaible for Cyclo DS Evolution?

Someone did replace via DSBuff  the language files from the us release with the files from the PAL release and worked fine.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 9, 2009)

yay, it works fine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want to play the game in your language, you have to replace the folder [English] in the us release with one of the 5 language folders from the PAL release and rename it to [English]. Then pack it to a rom and enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used DSLazy


----------



## kamo (Dec 9, 2009)

Does the unpatched EU rom work with AKAIO? I think I've read somewhere the the unpatched US rom does work with AKAIO.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 9, 2009)

kamo said:
			
		

> Does the unpatched EU rom work with AKAIO? I think I've read somewhere the the unpatched US rom does work with AKAIO.


I read on another board that the unpatched rom did work with AKAIO and the latest loader.


----------



## giakys (Dec 10, 2009)

hi guys,how to fix it?

i have R4,but the ysmenu don't work on my NDS

when i start the game,ysmenu freeze on whitescreen first of nintedo logo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have tryed all but....nothing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please help me!!


----------



## Phazon13 (Dec 10, 2009)

giakys said:
			
		

> hi guys,how to fix it?
> 
> i have R4,but the ysmenu don't work on my NDS
> 
> ...



First of all, if you want it so badly: go and buy it. Secondly: have patience. Third remark: learn English so you don't have to wait for an EU release. When is fix is availble you'll see it in this topic.


----------



## creepingcreep (Dec 10, 2009)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> kamo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, unpatched US rom with latest AKAIO loaders works fine. EU version does not, so will have to wait for an AKAIO loader update


----------



## wolfman (Dec 10, 2009)

Phazon13 said:
			
		

> First of all, if you want it so badly: go and buy it. Secondly: have patience. Third remark: learn English so you don't have to wait for an EU release. When is fix is availble you'll see it in this topic.


Your third remark is shit. I do speak english well, maybe very well (have been to the states for 3 month in a short term assignment), but I do want to lay it in german, my native language. Also my children with ages of 7 and 10 do not have enough english skills to understand this in english. However I'll stick with your other 2 points.

Edit: Corrected spelling errors.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2009)

Phazon13 said:
			
		

> Third remark: learn English so you don't have to wait for an EU release. When is fix is availble you'll see it in this topic.



I suppose despite your baseless cultural arrogance you don't speak any language other than English, otherwise you would realise most people in Europe understand it well enough to play any game, but prefer to play in their native language.


----------



## giakys (Dec 10, 2009)

Phazon13 said:
			
		

> giakys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ehi what's your problem man?


----------



## elfsander (Dec 10, 2009)

You should ALL be ashamed, YOU MUST NOT PIRATE ZELDA GAMES!


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 10, 2009)

Duuuuuuuuude!
Cover looks AWESOME!
Way better than the US one. ^^


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Duuuuuuuuude!
> Cover looks AWESOME!
> Way better than the US one. ^^


That's what I think too.


----------



## Phazon13 (Dec 10, 2009)

schismzgz said:
			
		

> Phazon13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want to know, I'm from Belgium. My native language is Dutch and I also learned French and English. As a kid I always played games in English even if I didn't understand it completely. Now maybe the translations from English to Spanish, French, Italian and German are good but if a game is translated in Dutch it sucks. But maybe it's because of our language.
My point was that the boy need to have some patience. Everybody thinks: 'great, new rom, let's dl it. Ah dam it does not work, it has to work now!!!'

Anyway, for those who felt personally attacked, my apologies

I just recieved a message that the limited edition has arrived at my gameshop so this is going to be fun.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 10, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you cannot save a game and the train controls are disabled i heard.


----------



## morphirr (Dec 10, 2009)

Anyone know if there is a patch for this Euro version yet??? Not working on my Acekard 2.1, but the patched US verson works great.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 10, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY ITS JALANEME!!!!!!


If you speak English i suggest you just play the US version but for the users that dont speak english i can understand it being an issue


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 10, 2009)

If you realy want to play the game that bad in your language, use the patched us release and replace the english language folder with one of the language files from the EU release. DSlazy should do the trick


----------



## Pokedom (Dec 10, 2009)

It´s easy to play the rom in german:


1. you need:
The Usa patched rom
The german clean rom
Dzlazy

2.
extract the german rom and rename Nds_unpack to .......
then extract the usa patched rom

3.
go into the german unpacked rom folder an go into German
Copy all files ( not the folder German)
then go into the usa patched rom folder delte all datas in the folder English
now insert the copyed files into English

4.
Finish

That will works for all oth Languages too...


sorry for my bad english

Tested and works fine for CycloDS


Or you patch your rom with this: My crack for Zelda


*Only for german Languages*



FOR ALL OTHER LANGUAGES THIS:Zelda Crack
Mirror2:Easy Share
Fix for Italian Language:Italian Zelda
*Languages:
Spain, german, english, french, italian*

TESTED AND WORKS FINE


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Dec 10, 2009)

*Germans* may try this...


http://www.mediafire.com/file/ejtnj0d0jqn/xms-zste-crk.7z






EDIT: Patch can be still used by germans. The patch is for the EUR-Multi 5 ROM from EXiMiUS.

Special Acekard Versions and support of multiple languages u can find *here*.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 10, 2009)

installed latest beta firmware for cyclo ds and downloaded the XPA patched rom, i still cannot save my gamesave! the only REAL way you are going to play this with proper saving is to buy the original cart i don't like the idea of spending £35 (around $56 dollars for the americans) for a DS cart it's no fun at all though.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 10, 2009)

damn, dont post links to roms here >_


----------



## banjojohn (Dec 10, 2009)

Supercard Slot 2 cards are also not able to play Zelda, USA nor EU. It just brings two white screens even before menu and all. The crack doesn't fix that...


----------



## Pokedom (Dec 10, 2009)

@jalaneme

It works with Realtime save on the cyclo ds!!

How to activate RTS(*R*eal*T*ime*S*ave):
Press and hold select, then startup the Game!


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 10, 2009)

For Cyclo users,

there is a save file you can download and add to your card. When renamed correctly it allows saving as normal on the US rom, I should think there's a way of making it work on the EU version. And if not, they're probably identical anyway so just use the US one.


----------



## smurf (Dec 10, 2009)

The patch of Pokedom turn game into english... I'm italian


----------



## Silent_Ninja_Man (Dec 10, 2009)

So i assume that i could unpack the EURO rom and take all the files from the french folder and paste them into the french folder of the patched US rom. Right ?

Just to be sure that i end up with a REAL France french langage and not the obscure canadian one the US version of Zelda PH had.


----------



## smurf (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't like very much put my language in the us rom, I think that a real fix to clean eur rom is better... We must wait, I think modifing some byte with exadecimal editor is enough!


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Dec 10, 2009)

smurf said:
			
		

> I don't like very much put my language in the us rom, I think that a real fix to clean eur rom is better... We must wait, I think modifing some byte with exadecimal editor is enough!




Why do You tink so? Do you really think that Nintendo is doing something else than canging the languagefiles and the header?

Well if u change ur mind....



Normal Version with Xeno Intro...

xms-zste-crk(ger,ita,fra,esp) other.7z



Acekard 2 Version without Xeno Intro...
Needs newest ak2loader.

xms-zste-crk(ger,ita,fra,esp) Ak2.7z


*Supported: German, French, Italian, Spanish*
tested on AK2i...

enjoy!


*EDIT:*
ROM to Patch = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*MY PATCHES ARE FOR THE EUROPEAN ROM FROM EXiMiUS
(The_Legend_of_Zelda_Spirit_Tracks_EUR_MULTi5_NDS-EXiMiUS)*

*EDIT2: Added spanish language support (2009-12-11)*


----------



## Kreatur84 (Dec 10, 2009)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> *Germans* may try this...
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ejtnj0d0jqn/xms-zste-crk.7z


must i patch the german or usa rom?
and is it in german then?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 10, 2009)

you must patch the us rom. Everthing you need from the eu release are the language files


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Dec 11, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> must i patch the german or usa rom?
> and is it in german then?




*My Patches are for the EUR-Version from EXiMiUS (xms-zste.nds)*

And yeah. It's 100% German then.


----------



## J.Taylor (Dec 11, 2009)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> Normal Version with Xeno Intro...
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/bonlymlrduy/...rk(ger,ita,fra) other.7z
> 
> ...


I used this patch and it works perfectly! thank you very much! =*
By the way, my language setting is Italian, again, it works perfectly ^O^


----------



## ultramaximum (Dec 11, 2009)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> smurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about spanish language?
will the patch support it?

thank you for your work


----------



## Kreatur84 (Dec 11, 2009)

thank u guys


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Dec 11, 2009)

ultramaximum said:
			
		

> what about spanish language?
> will the patch support it?
> 
> thank you for your work






Not yet. i thougt a spanish patch would be unnessesary because the US did already support spanish.
But if u need one i will add spanish support in no time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Spanish now supported...

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=195...t&p=2450212


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2009)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> ultramaximum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are usually some differences between the Spanish in the USA versions and the Spanish in the European ones. Nothing major, but it's always nicer to read Castilian than Latin American Spanish if you come from Spain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## Gogetagt (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm having problem before arriving to the Water Temple ... can't use use the mic with people in town ... someone is having the same problem ?


----------



## King Patte (Dec 12, 2009)

I have the same Problems. In the clean Eur Rom and in the cracked US Rom worked it.

There is no Crack so far just for the Eur Rom.


----------



## ultramaximum (Dec 12, 2009)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> ultramaximum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you!


----------



## Chronoz (Dec 12, 2009)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> yay, it works fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many thanks, i did exactly what you sayd and now i have the US zelda in italian language!


----------



## Kreatur84 (Dec 12, 2009)

King Patte said:
			
		

> I have the same Problems. In the clean Eur Rom and in the cracked US Rom worked it.
> 
> There is no Crack so far just for the Eur Rom.


whats the problem when it works?


----------



## josete2k (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi, I tested patches in akaio (esp) but the created .sav is 512kb instead 1024kb...


----------



## pakoito (Dec 12, 2009)

Can you run it on Supercard SD? Ain't read the thread. US fixed version didn't work


----------



## banchan (Dec 12, 2009)

Supercard team did a crack for SD slot-2 cards.
Go to their official forum to find it.


----------



## superbob (Dec 13, 2009)

It worked for me with a clean ROM (untrimmed/unpatched) with M3/TouchPod (last version 4.7X) and using the hacked savegame (used for the USA version originally).
More info on this post :
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=194...p;#entry2456078


----------



## jeremy506 (Dec 13, 2009)

Great game. Almost completed it.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Dec 14, 2009)

josete2k said:
			
		

> Hi, I tested patches in akaio (esp) but the created .sav is 512kb instead 1024kb...



U will need a 8MBit (1MB) Savegame like all the other people...


----------



## fabi280 (Dec 14, 2009)

Do you have a mirror?
Medafire wont work atm


----------



## MEGAMENE (Dec 14, 2009)

Works on Itouch 2 with the hacked save and Firmware 3.7




Firmware 3.7: http://www.simplepluseasy.com/


----------



## pokepal101 (Dec 16, 2009)

Well this sucks, doesn't it... I spent half an hour downloading this on my *DSL line*, 10 minutes unzipping it over a *network* with *192MB* of RAM and I can't even drive the train.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Now I'm downloading the USA version (71% now at 47 kilobytes/sec) cuz at least it has a crack.


----------



## pokepal101 (Dec 16, 2009)

fabi280 said:
			
		

> Do you have a mirror?
> Medafire wont work atm



Read the terms and conditions. No ROM downloads allowed here. If you desperately want it, go to baidu.com and search for the archive name.
Baidu is chinese, so no links are removed.


----------



## SwitchNOW (Dec 18, 2009)

The best quality

First 5 Minutes


----------



## fabi280 (Dec 21, 2009)

pokepal101 said:
			
		

> fabi280 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was not requesting any ROM Link. I know the terms and conditions.
I wasnt able to Quote with Firefox 3.6 Beta which i had on this Computer. I was just able to use the Quick Reply.

I ment the Patch for the game. Mediafire made problems. But it is working again!


----------



## imz (Dec 24, 2009)

No wi-fi in this one?


----------



## iceBaer (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone knows, how to fix the crash:
when you speak with the old lady in Papuzia (house in the mid) and she wants that you say "Boy" or "Girl", it doesnt recognize when I speak, and when I leave the house, it crahs:


----------



## comcap (Apr 9, 2010)

hey guys ive spent some time reading through these 7 pages and not sure im in the right place still basicly im almost a complete novice when it come to my ds but as many have sadi and im sure many more will say i cant get my zelda spirt tracks to work ive got the eur version and i was wondering if any one could walk me through on how to fix this problem or even if i would be able to (if even possibal) to be able to download the us version as i know it has a cracka dn play it on my eu ds ive got the r4 iii and ysmenu on it but thats as far as my knowelgde goes i found it a hard enough struggle to get the bloody ysmenu on there and im still not sure whats diffrent about it to the one i had b4 any way yeah if any one would like to spend some time helping me out that would be fing great thank !


----------



## Krestent (Apr 9, 2010)

comcap said:
			
		

> hey guys ive spent some time reading through these 7 pages and not sure im in the right place still basicly im almost a complete novice when it come to my ds but as many have sadi and im sure many more will say i cant get my zelda spirt tracks to work ive got the eur version and i was wondering if any one could walk me through on how to fix this problem or even if i would be able to (if even possibal) to be able to download the us version as i know it has a cracka dn play it on my eu ds ive got the r4 iii and ysmenu on it but thats as far as my knowelgde goes i found it a hard enough struggle to get the bloody ysmenu on there and im still not sure whats diffrent about it to the one i had b4 any way yeah if any one would like to spend some time helping me out that would be fing great thank !


Update your YSMenu; you've probably got an old version.


----------



## comcap (Apr 9, 2010)

ive just noticed you say r4 fail ive got a ttds would this be the better card to use? 

and in what way is updateing my ysmenu going to help me ?


----------



## t33st33r (Sep 22, 2018)

[mention:zero.35679]--=ZerO=--[/mention] could you re-upload your patches?
*xms-zste-crk(ger,ita,fra,esp) other.7z* and *xms-zste-crk(ger,ita,fra,esp) Ak2.7z*
Both have been deleted from mediafire.



--=ZerO=-- said:


> *MY PATCHES ARE FOR THE EUROPEAN ROM FROM EXiMiUS
> (The_Legend_of_Zelda_Spirit_Tracks_EUR_MULTi5_NDS-EXiMiUS)*
> 
> *EDIT2: Added spanish language support (2009-12-11)*



I am pretty sure the one I need is the first one but I think I could be wrong.
This is not my native language... excuse my low level english language please.

EDIT: How can I mention somebody?

EDIT2:


pandavova said:


> Can yall like stop necrobumping?!
> Read the rules...


My will was not necrobumping... I really need this patch. I cannot talk directly to --=ZerO=-- so this is the only way to let him know I am interested in those patch.
If there is another way to talk to him let me know please... I didn't know it (my fault if that is the case). NOTE: I didn't see any button to send a private message. The reason for that could be I am a new user... maybe.


----------



## pandavova (Sep 22, 2018)

t33st33r said:


> [mention:zero.35679]--=ZerO=--[/mention] could you re-upload your patches?
> *xms-zste-crk(ger,ita,fra,esp) other.7z* and *xms-zste-crk(ger,ita,fra,esp) Ak2.7z*
> Both have been deleted from mediafire.
> 
> ...


Can yall like stop necrobumping?!
Read the rules...


----------

